# Stihl Electric Start Chainsaw



## sagebrush52 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have been monitoring this site for awhile, and I wanted to discuss something I never see mentioned. I was at a Stihl dealer in Kansas in about 2004. I swear they had a Stihl chainsaw on display for sale at over 1000.00 that was an Electric Start model. I did not know that much about Stihl saws and do not remember the letter or number designation. I remember lifting the saw and thought as I expected that this thing is Heavy. I have looked on internet and have not seen any reference that Stihl ever made a electric start model. I have seen a you tube video of a Mccullough, I think about 1967 model though. Has anyone else seen one? What model designation were they?


----------



## Bill G (Oct 23, 2009)

Stihl has electric saws not electric start saws


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 23, 2009)

*hmmmmm*

Could've been a custom job... They do some pretty crazy mods these days....

opcorn:


----------



## sagebrush52 (Oct 23, 2009)

No, I know that now they make only gas or electric chainsaws, but I am very mechanically inclined, and I swear it was a brand new factory (Beautiful) fairly large chainsaw. The dealer was Kan Equipment, Marysville Ks. It was not some cobbled up chainsaw. And it was very expensive. 1100 or 1200.00 if memory serves. I wish I would have bought the damn thing. It evidently would be a hell of a collectors item, A one off.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 23, 2009)

Well I will assure you they did not make a electric start gas powered saw. I belive you may have seen one of the larger saws that said "Electronic" on it. There is a big difference between electronic ignition and electric start.

Bill


----------



## dave k (Oct 23, 2009)

Im with you Bill but Stihl do now sell a electric start backpack brush cutter.


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Somebody on AS has a electric start Mcculloch. Older one and pretty cool. I think there was a video on youtube.


----------



## MotorSeven (Oct 23, 2009)

I think you may have seen the "ElastoStart" on the pull handle or the saw description. It's basically a rope pull with a shock absorber built in & keeps the bigger cc saws from yanking your arm sharply. 

http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/acc_elasto.html

RD


----------



## sagebrush52 (Oct 23, 2009)

I was thinking that too possibly, the next time I am at Marysville I am going to stop in and ask them about this if anyone remembers. Another thing weird tho, is why did it cost so much? The only saw in their lineup now in this price range is a big 660 Magnum. The saw I saw was about the size of a MS260 or 270., but quite a bit heavier with either a 16 or maybe at most 18 inch bar and chain. The last time I was in there the biggest saw they had was a MS361. We do not have that much big timber here to warrant keeping very large saws in stock. I have never even seen a 660 Magnum. They had this saw on display on a pedestal in center of showroom with a bunch of other equipment, it was not even in the shelve section with the other Stihl saws. That is why I noticed it going to the parts counter. Were the prices on Stihl equipment in 2004 about the same as today or much less?


----------



## MotorSeven (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, prices have stayed reasonably the same since then. A 660 would have been priced around the 1K price range.

RD


----------



## jsd176 (Oct 23, 2009)

The saw might have had a heated handle bar, that would put the switch on the side. You can get those on the 361, I don't know about anything smaller. Just a thought.


----------



## sagebrush52 (Oct 23, 2009)

I have another thought on this too, Maybe Stihl was doing an enginnering excersise on determining market reactions to this type of saw. Knowing that they would be heavier than standard, and quite a bit more expensive. Maybe they made a few up and sent them to a few select dealers for a limited time to get customer reactions to them. They may not have sold the unit even if you were willing to pay the price. GM did this on the EV-1 car. They only leased them and finally called them all back and crushed them for they would not have to stock parts for them and product liability, even though some movie stars were willing to buy them. I am pretty sure their was a sign their explicitidly stating this was a electric start model. Sure wish I would have wrote down the model no.


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 23, 2009)

Joke fabbed up by the dealer?




Mr. HE


----------

